# Jails and proxy?



## dkraut (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi All, I've RTFM, searched till I was blue in the face, all to no avail so I'm hoping that someone here can help me get out of this jail hell!  

I inherited a set of (4) freeBSD servers (v7) that are running Jail to allegedly reverse-proxy external public IP address to internal web servers.  I can find the external IP addresses in rc.conf, but what I and cannot figure out is how do I find where these jailed web servers are pointing to internally?  Public IP to Internal IP?  Any thoughts?  

Thanks!!


----------



## anomie (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you know what app they're using to provide a reverse proxy? Apache web server? Squid? 

If you are not sure, post your complete /etc/rc.conf from one of the jails, and also post the output of `# sockstat -4l`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, Apache, Squid and Nginx are the most likeley suspects, so at least one of these should show up under /usr/local/etc/ and in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## dkraut (Apr 27, 2010)

I checked 2 of the 4 servers and on the first I see apache22 and squid listed under /usr/local/etc.  On the second, only apache22 is listed.

sockstat on the firs server shows numerous httpd and a couple of squid entries.

On the second server, only httpd.

Is this enough info to assist?  I'd like to avoid pasting the rc.conf/sockstat for security reasons.

Thanks!


----------



## anomie (Apr 27, 2010)

dkraut said:
			
		

> Is this enough info to assist?



We could ask you the same thing.  

You found evidence of Apache and Squid installations, so check their config files to see how proxying is set up.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

A fourth installation to chek for is Varnish (www/varnish), btw.


----------

